# in dash fishfinder



## teamelite2004 (Jan 6, 2009)

i have a lowrance x28 HD i believe it is built into the console of my boat. it stopped working and i need to replace it. after speaking with lowrance since technology has changed they told me they dont make a unit that would reaplce that. i hate having this in my dash and not working i would love to get a working unit in there without destroying everything on the dash. it is a bass boat not a large area to work with. any suggestions? ideas? anyone run across anything like this?


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

You should be able to remove the unit from your dash,look underneath the consol to see if there is some type of mounting bracket holding it in place,if so remove the bracket and remove the wiring from the fish finder and it should come out of the dash,there may be a bead of silicone holding it tight in the dash.
You should be able to find a unit of comparable size to mount right back in the consol.
What is your unit doing?If anything? Sometimes it's as simple as a blown fuse,loose wiring connections,could also be the transducer and not the unit itself.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

As suggested pull it out and replace it with a similiar sized unit, the area where it fits often has a plate of sorts, the boat manufacture can sell you a new plate so in the event you find a new sonar that is a different size you can still flush mount it in the dash but just use the new plate.


----------



## teamelite2004 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok. i dont think removing it would be difficult. it seems like it was almost made perfectly for this boat. its not really that big so the chance to go smaller isnt an option. im going to try and post a photo so you guys can see. also the screen is like scrambled, the unit turns on but cant read depth or make anything out.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Lowrance made many units that size, hit up ebay for a used working unit, you can find one relatively inexpensive. I would bet you could fit a 5 inch unit in there as another option.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

As suggested,check around for a good used unit,should be able to find the same unit you have or an X65.I would think you could get an X125 or X135 in that space no problem or upgrade to a color unit such as an X510 or X520.
But remember all these units are no longer made so you will be looking at used only.
Could upgrade to an HDS5 if you want to spend a bunch!


----------



## teamelite2004 (Jan 6, 2009)

hey guys thanks for all of the help! i did some research and got lucky, found a local guy selling the exact same unit (imagine that). He is not asking much for it at all so I would like to purchase it. I am unsure about a couple of things now that I have found a unit to fit in that spot. 1. the unit is not the exact same model number. while it is the same size, which is perfect its the x65 i think and i have the x28. my questions in regards to this are, is there going to be a problem hooking this thing up or will it have the same plug/inputs as the one i have? if the plugs are the same and this is ready to go, could it throw the accuracy of the unit off/cause any other type of issues because of being a different model? if i have to re-wire everything, i am not sure how to do this since the transducer has to be somewhere inside the boat as a thru hull mount. there is nothing visible on the outside of the boat. 2. the other issue is that I have tried to see if the unit in the console right now would just pop out without using really any force and it doesnt appear as if it is going to move. i do not see a bead of silcone anywhere at least on the outside, or anything else sealing it in place. my fear is that i try and force it out and damage the console itself or something else. is there a trick to this or does anyone know another way to go about getting this out without doing damage to other areas of the console? i would like this replacement to be transparent and not end up creating more headaches for me. thanks again for all of your help, it is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Those models are of the same vintage, it should be plug and play.


----------

